# Happy Holidays!



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

I couldn't resist showing off my baby Kip!










Don't you wish they'd stay still for a real hat? ;-)


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

Lol! Thats great! :lol:


----------

